# 01377-Abzocke



## Anonymous (7 Oktober 2005)

Soeben bin ich leider auf die Abzocke reingefallen.

Die Nummer lautet:

+491377270026

Bin nicht auch noch drauf reinfallen und melden, falls es noch andere gibt, die auch betroffen sind.


----------



## Anonymous (7 Oktober 2005)

*Nummern abzocke am Handy*

Bin auch auf diese Scheiße reingefallen, auch heute 07.10.2005 um 22:52 und die selbe Nummer: 01377270026. Hab es gleich an die entsprechenden Behörden gemailt. Adresse: [email protected]. Leider konnten die Pol damit nix Anfangen, soll mich am Mo nochmal melden wegen einer Strafanzeige.


----------



## sascha (8 Oktober 2005)

Hier geschlossen. Lockanrufe bitte im passenden Thread  http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=11321 melden.


----------

